

WiFi Protected Setup (WPS) PIN Brute Force Vulnerability - i-hacker
http://blog.insecure.in/?p=1059

======
icebraining
Actual paper[1] from the author's blog post[2].

[1]: <http://sviehb.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/viehboeck_wps.pdf>

[2]: [https://sviehb.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/wi-fi-protected-
setu...](https://sviehb.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/wi-fi-protected-setup-pin-
brute-force-vulnerability/)

~~~
darklajid
And previously discussed already here (albeit with a ~misleading~ title):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3401888>

~~~
jc123
A problem is that it might not be possible to disable WPS on some routers yet,
for example Linksys routers: [http://superuser.com/questions/374624/how-do-i-
configure-my-...](http://superuser.com/questions/374624/how-do-i-configure-my-
linksys-routers-to-resist-the-wps-brute-force-vulnerabilit)

Anyone from Cisco know? Or have the equipment/effort able to verify this
claim: _That "Manual" switch only affects the GUI, if you look at the beacon
(with some WiFi Analyzer) you will notice that WPS is still enabled._

